# Interesting finds on my hard drive. . . .



## OULobo (Mar 19, 2005)

Today I was showing some freinds some pics of a trip I took, and low and behold, there were two new folders of pics that I've never seen, much less added. I'm assuming I got hacked. I do have a consistant high speed connection (cable), but I usually turn off my PC when I'm not around, I have a decent firewall and I keep it updated, so I'm wondering how these wonderful little presents got here. I have noticed a couple hits on the firewall tracker, so I'm wondering how I got so popular. Suggestions?


----------



## Ping898 (Mar 19, 2005)

You got popular just by the very nature of connecting your computer to the net.

There are lots of doors into your computer Lobo that your firewall would never see, especially if you've downloaded something by accident that opened up a port of entry. I don't know the type of sites you visit, but warez site especially are full of scripted dowloads of malware and virus's, many of which if allowed to stay on your computer will open up backdoors.  If you want my suggestions on how to figure out what got in and how to keep them out, for starters I would say make sure your OS and browser and any programs you use often have been updated.  Also shut down the various windows services which as good points of entry which you shouldn't need like telnet.  I would also try digging around and seeing if the pics are all that has been added and checking out your networking settings and what ports are open. Also, if your firewall allows you to decide which programs are allowed to access the net, take a look at them and see if any programs you don't think should be there are accessing the net. Also if it has an area that will allow you to see the networking traffic of your computer take a look at it and make sure it is not very heavy at odd times, if it is, could mean someone is hosting a porn site off of you or using your puter as a bot. If you are always connected to the net, a hardware firewall wouldn't be a bad investment in addition to the software firewall you have. The one we use at work for when we're surfing sites likely to have auto malicious code downloads keeps a lot of the garbage from getting in.


----------



## OULobo (Mar 19, 2005)

Ping898 said:
			
		

> You got popular just by the very nature of connecting your computer to the net.
> 
> There are lots of doors into your computer Lobo that your firewall would never see, especially if you've downloaded something by accident that opened up a port of entry. I don't know the type of sites you visit, but warez site especially are full of scripted dowloads of malware and virus's, many of which if allowed to stay on your computer will open up backdoors.  If you want my suggestions on how to figure out what got in and how to keep them out, for starters I would say make sure your OS and browser and any programs you use often have been updated.  Also shut down the various windows services which as good points of entry which you shouldn't need like telnet.  I would also try digging around and seeing if the pics are all that has been added and checking out your networking settings and what ports are open. Also, if your firewall allows you to decide which programs are allowed to access the net, take a look at them and see if any programs you don't think should be there are accessing the net. Also if it has an area that will allow you to see the networking traffic of your computer take a look at it and make sure it is not very heavy at odd times, if it is, could mean someone is hosting a porn site off of you or using your puter as a bot. If you are always connected to the net, a hardware firewall wouldn't be a bad investment in addition to the software firewall you have. The one we use at work for when we're surfing sites likely to have auto malicious code downloads keeps a lot of the garbage from getting in.



Thanks for the help.

I only use this PC for majority viewing purposes. I have a second PC I use for downloads and such. I ran a Spybot and Adaware check today and didn't find anything. I updated my firewall, virus protection, browser and Windows. I get notification of active programs on the net, and there isn't anything. I doubt I am much of a bot or host because I shut down when not in use and physically disconnect when shut down. I did leave my PC up for a while last time I was out, but it is a little hard to believe I would get hit in such a short span of time. The truth is, I'm not too worried, because I don't have much to take on either PC and I shut down most of the time, but still it is disconserting to find something as blatant as pics that aren't mine in my personal files area on my PC.


----------



## Ping898 (Mar 19, 2005)

OULobo said:
			
		

> I did leave my PC up for a while last time I was out, but it is a little hard to believe I would get hit in such a short span of time.


An unupdated Windows box placed on the net will be compromised in less than 5 minutes.  People are always scanning the net for those new boxes that have just been added and might be open.


----------

